

Ask HN: Translating Academic papers - Ani

I see a lot of academic papers which tackle everyday computing problems.Most of them are hard to read for the average person, let alone implement them.As a college student, I read a lot of these papers and feel there is a lot of wasted potential there. Do you think it is a worthy endevor to take some of these papers , dissect them and implement them? Are there any websites already doing this?<p>Also, do you think people would be willing to pay to have well documented working code for some of these papers? If yes, how much ? If not, why not?<p>Thanks!
======
jacquesm
I run in to this every now and then, I really want to read a paper but either
it is in a language that I don't have enough skills in, or, alternatively the
paper requires so much background terminology that I can't work my way through
it without spending half a day in dictionaries and reference material.

Whether I would pay for it or not would be dependent only on whether or not I
was being paid to understand the paper. I read plenty of stuff that is
interesting but outside of my main field of interest (IT), but since I won't
be making any money on collecting that knowledge it is not worth more than my
investment in time.

For those papers that I can't get through there are plenty of alternatives,
the amount of interesting information out there is staggering. It isn't rare
at all to come out of the week with a much longer reading list than going in
to it.

HN is quite a large contributor to that :)

